# Estepona



## wifiguy (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I used to live in Estepona before buying a boat and sailing around the world. I'm planning on moving back but it has been 20 years and I'm guessing some things have changed so I have a few simple questions.
Most of the property web sites I have found seem to deal with short term rentals anyone have contacts or web site for long term rentals?
The American Club was a book swap and good source of local information and some friends, does it still exist?
Used to have a UK registered car which had certain advantages, is this still possible and if so for how long?
Thanks in advance,
Robert.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Fotocasa for long term rentals.

Alquiler Casas en Estepona | fotocasa

You can only keep UK plates on your car for a short period after becoming resident (3 months I think).


----------

